# Front Fork Wobble



## gnarSKYLER (Aug 23, 2007)

I've ridden my bike only a few times. When I'm going down a hill and I put on the front brake, I notice a slight wobble in the front fork. Is this a major problem, or should I not really worry about it?


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Have a mechanic check it out*

While a fork will flex to a certain degree, it shouldn't wobble.

Headset could be loose, or the QR is not sufficiently tightened


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*I fixed mine by......*

Loosening up the two allen screws that hold the stem to the fork tube. Tighten the stem cap to the correct torque setting, then re-tighten the two stem allen screws. Of course make sure the bars are centered on the front wheel.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rim problem*



Rollo Tommassi said:


> While a fork will flex to a certain degree, it shouldn't wobble.
> 
> Headset could be loose, or the QR is not sufficiently tightened


Most likely cause is rim/brake pad issue. The rim could have gunk on it, a bulge at the seam, or the brake pads could be glazed. A little fine sandpaper or a ScotchBrite pad might solve this problem.


----------



## gnarSKYLER (Aug 23, 2007)

@wmayes- Thanks, that did the trick. I guess I didn't have have the stem cap tight enough. Thanks for you help everyone.


----------

